# Use of "95" and "97" Guidelines



## dawn1170 (Nov 8, 2007)

Can MD's in the same practice use both sets of Guidelines or must they all use the same set of Guidelines?


----------



## S Avara CPC (Nov 8, 2007)

They can use different guidelines and/or switch inbetween the two.


----------

